# Are these hormone levels ok for a natural FET?



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

I've just done a monitoring cycle, and my clinic are saying I should do a medicated FET rather than a natural one. I'd like to try a natural cycle so am a bit naffed off, especially as my results look ok to me. Does anyone know if these levels look really bad...?!

Day 1-3 bloods

Oestradiol 224 pmol/L
LH 10.6 
FSH 11.6
Prolactin 237 mU/L
Progesterone < 1 nmo/L#

mid cycle scan - lining 8.5 and triple striped 
Oestradiol 183 pmol/L
LH 12.2

post ovulation progesterone test 44 nmo/L 

The day 1-3 bloods look weirdly good, given that I had worse results in 2012 when they told me I had POI and needed an egg donor. I've had my tubes cut so can't try naturally anymore, but am I missing something about these results, is a medicated cycle really the only option?


----------

